# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Çfarë nuk i duhet thënë asnjëherë dikujt në takimin e parë?

## ClaY_MorE

_Fjalët e tepërta janë fukarallëk thotë populli ynë  e ndonjëherë këto fjalë të prishin punë...._


Nuk po zgjatem shumë pasi pyetjen e kam bërë edhe tek titulli i temës ndaj do kërkoja të ndaja mendimet me ju.


*Çfarë nuk duhet thënë në takimin e parë?*


Diskutim të këndshëm në vazhdim.

----------


## strider

> *Çfarë nuk duhet thënë në takimin e parë?*


Nuk duhet lavderuar aspak ex...madje te shahet sa te jete e mundur,dhe komplimenta me thase vajzes qe takon per here te pare.


femrat bejne gjithmone nje gabim trashanik,ne momente nervozizmi lavderojne ex-in,ky eshte gabim fatal,nje femre te tille nuk ja vlen tja varesh me.
meshkujt jane me dinake,nuk lavderojne kurre ish te dashurat.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Nuk duhet lavderuar aspak ex...madje te shahet sa te jete e mundur,dhe komplimenta me thase vajzes qe takon per here te pare.
> 
> 
> femrat bejne gjithmone nje gabim trashanik,ne momente nervozizmi lavderojne ex-in,ky eshte gabim fatal,nje femre te tille nuk ja vlen tja varesh me.
> *meshkujt jane me dinake,nuk lavderojne kurre ish te dashurat*.


pse mendon qe femrat lavderojn ish-in e tyre lol, nese ka qen nje "ex" cfare eshte per tu lavderuar anyways?  :perqeshje:

----------


## strider

> pse mendon qe femrat lavderojn ish-in e tyre lol, nese ka qen nje "ex" cfare eshte per tu lavderuar anyways?


Jo te gjitha lol,femrat budallaqe e lavderojne dhe me beso ka shume nga kto.

----------


## Enii

sduhet te tregosh qe je kernac ... meshkujve te tille sja var kush ..  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Jo te gjitha lol,femrat budallaqe e lavderojne dhe me beso ka shume nga kto.




me duket pak si e cuditshme

nejse qe ti permbahem temes
hmmm nuk duhet te keni momente qe te dy mos te flisni ose nese parneria nuk po flet mos prit sa te flasi, thuaj dicka, to break the awkward silence  :perqeshje:  (me kujtohet nje clip qe pash ne televizor me ana nicole smith dating lol)

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Une mendoj qe ne takimin e pare kurr nuk duhet thene  A ME PRANON PER TE DASHURIN TEND, apo A PRANON TE AMRTOHESH ME MUA, hahahahhahahha, do te ishin fjali pa pike kripe, HAHAHAHAHHAHA !!!

----------


## Erlebnisse

> sduhet te tregosh qe je kernac ... meshkujve te tille sja var kush ..


Mendim i shkelqyer:-)

Nuk eshte se leket duhen bere rrush e kumlla, por edhe nje njeri qe mendon vetem per lekun, kur thot xhuxhumaku nuk ruan as byrekun :ngerdheshje: 

Gjithsesi ne takimin e pare nuk duhet thene vetem te dua, por duhen gjetur argumente te ndryshme edhe se pa u larguar shume nga tema e dashurise :perqeshje: 

Ne fund te fundit s'ka shume llafe, sepse gjithcka varet sa e do e sa te do goca/cuni:-)

----------


## Zëu_s

Ne takimin e pare nuk bene ta lavderosh vetveten ... ne fakt nuk bene kurre ta lavderosh veten.

----------


## SaS

ne takimin e pare nuk duhet te thuash 'te hongsha gjoksin' !!! largohet me frike ajo qe ke perballe dhe mendon se ka te bej me nje kanibal !!!

----------


## Apollyon

Ne takimin e pare sduhet ti thuash absolutisht dicka qe ti e ke menduar me pare edhe ke prit tja thoje, sepse duket si ato planet kur thurnim ne gjimnaz "Propozimi ne leter" ai me i afti shkruante nje leter edhe i dashuruari e mesonte permendesh e pastaj ja thonte vajzes qe kishte qejf. lol

Jini spontan, cdo gje behet ne moment, sikur edhe te thuash dicka gabim, njerez jemi tek e fundit, nese ajo vajze te ka qejf, do te pranoje per ate qe je, jo per "perfektin qe sje" !

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Jan shum gjera qe nuk duhet te thuhen ne takimin e par, duhet te jesh shum i matur dhe te perdoresh fjal te zgjedhura ne takimin e par...

----------


## Uarda-1

vdeksh ishalla ahaha jo se bej shaka ne takimin e pare mendoj se duhet te jesh sa me shume vetvetja dhe mos mundohesh te flasesh fjale qe nuk te perkasin.... se jo per gje po tregon budallallik dhe del krejt fallco  :xx:

----------


## Nete

gjithmon duhet te jesh vetvetja ,ti thuash gjerat sa me thjesht pa lavderime , e qmoj njeriun qe  thot e ben vetem ate qe ndjen ,dhe i pelqen.

----------


## INFINITY©

> me duket pak si e cuditshme
> 
> nejse qe ti permbahem temes
> hmmm nuk duhet te keni momente qe te dy mos te flisni ose nese parneria nuk po flet mos prit sa te flasi, thuaj dicka, to break the awkward silence  (me kujtohet nje clip qe pash ne televizor me ana nicole smith dating lol)


Rexhi, 

Po arriti ai moment of silence qe asnje nga te dy s'ka ca te thote, me mire kerko faturen dhe ik.  :ngerdheshje: 

Po pritet qe te kete rregulla per kete pune, me mire mos dilni fare se po genjeni veten. Shko dhe thuaj ca te duash dhe ji vetvetja. Nqs atij nuk i pelqen, oh well, too freaken bad.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Rexhi, 
> 
> Po arriti ai moment of silence qe asnje nga te dy s'ka ca te thote, me mire kerko faturen dhe ik.
> 
> Po pritet qe te kete rregulla per kete pune, me mire mos dilni fare se po genjeni veten. Shko dhe thuaj ca te duash dhe ji vetvetja. Nqs atij nuk i pelqen, oh well, too freaken bad.


loll thats mean hihi... sme ka ndodhur per vete, por pash nje serial te ana nicole smith, qe po shkonte ne nje apuntament...dhe te dy po rrinin te heshtur, kam qeshur me lot  :ngerdheshje:  per mendimin tim nese nuk ndihesh comfortable apo nervoze me dike, me mire mos te shkosh ne takim fare

oh dhe kjo mund te jete pak si jashte teme por kurre mos i jepni nje vajze numrin e telefonit tuaj t'iu marri per nje takim te pare...shumica nuk do ju marrin ne telefon, i takon djali't te telefonoj  :perqeshje: ...ne universitet nje dial qe ishte shume studioz, tani eshte ne shkolle per mjeksi, ishte presidenti i nje organizate per honor biologji (qe beja pjes edhe une), ishte simpatik, por priste qe femrat ti benin komplimente apo ti qepeshin nga mbrapa, dhe disa e benin kete gje...nejse me tha njehere kur po flisnim, "duhet te dalim nje nga keto dite", dhe me dha numrin e tij te telefonit, ne vend te me kerkoj  numrin tim...that was a no no  :perqeshje:  ose duhet te ishte tactful si burri im, me morri celularin, vuri numrin e tij, dhe e beri save numrin tim ne telefonin e tij lol, e keshtu... a man has to take charge lol

----------


## PINK

> Nuk duhet lavderuar aspak ex...madje te shahet sa te jete e mundur,dhe komplimenta me thase vajzes qe takon per here te pare.
> 
> 
> femrat bejne gjithmone nje gabim trashanik,ne momente nervozizmi lavderojne ex-in,ky eshte gabim fatal,nje femre te tille nuk ja vlen tja varesh me.
> meshkujt jane me dinake,nuk lavderojne kurre ish te dashurat.


Dhe ti po ben gabim tani qe po e permend qe me postin e pare. Lol

Ato qe permende ti asnjehere nuk thuhen ne takimin e pare, andej nga  takimi ..... kur t'jesh martuar.  :perqeshje:

----------


## _Mersin_

Cfare do pish?

----------


## Zëu_s

> Cfare do pish?


ne takimin e pare, femra nuk bene ta pyes mashkullin _"me pi çka po don"_ se mund te ndodh ndonje keqkuptim ... 

po ashtu keqkuptime mund te ndodhin nese ne perfundim te takimit mashkulli i thot femres _"mu que, se u ba vone"_ ...

 :sarkastik:

----------


## Pogradecari

*hem ne takimin e pare
nqf se nuk te pelqen meri jeje te shkosh ne banje paguaj billen me nje bakshish te mire dhe largoju kurre nuk ka per te te haruar

nqf se te pelqen dhe do te flesh me te bej sikur e degjon lere te llafose vetem thuaj waw po po 
femrat njesoj jane llapa llapa kane qef 
po ben mire mos e degjosh se nuk ka ilace ne bote te ta pushojne dhimbjen e kokes*

----------

